# Suzuki King Quad 700 4x4



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm looking for an ATV or UTV for sidewalks this season and happened upon a Suzuki King Quad 700 4x4 for sale. He says it has a full set of skid plates, new 6 ply tires, oversized drop rack, upgraded bumper and stainless exhaust, and a 2500 Warn Winch. 783 Miles/212 hours on it. Wondering what you pros think of the price. He's asking $6100 and I'm sure I could get him down another $250-$500. I've never owned an ATV and don't know what they're worth. What say you? Thanks all.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Sooner;1096601 said:


> I'm looking for an ATV or UTV for sidewalks this season and happened upon a Suzuki King Quad 700 4x4 for sale. He says it has a full set of skid plates, new 6 ply tires, oversized drop rack, upgraded bumper and stainless exhaust, and a 2500 Warn Winch. 783 Miles/212 hours on it. Wondering what you pros think of the price. He's asking $6100 and I'm sure I could get him down another $250-$500. I've never owned an ATV and don't know what they're worth. What say you? Thanks all.


Nah too much money. The king quad is a tank though I would get one at the right price. New there 7100.00 I run arctic cats though.


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a 2006 KQ 700 with the Warn 2.5, ITP Mud Lite Radials, and a 60" Moose. It plows great. I would think closer to $5k would be a reasonable deal. Good luck.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, that seems a little high for a 700 (which has to be a few years old), even with the extras. 
Kelly Blue Book has the prices on used quads to give you an idea of what it is worth... without the extras.


----------

